# German Shepherds in Films/TV Shows/Ect.



## CountryGirl01 (Dec 10, 2014)

German Shepherds are everywhere aren't they? I never really paid attention to it before I got one but they seem to often star or make a cameo appearance in all sorts of media.

*Background Story* 
The other day I had an unusual conversation with my mother. Out of the blue she said I reminded her of Sarah Connor from the film The Terminator. And me of course am like what? Why?

She said because (among other things) I had a German Shepherd. I didn't remember seeing a German Shepherd in the movie so I had to watch it again and there it is:








a German Shepherd! Making yet another cameo appearance.

And now I'm curious, just exactly how many movies, video games and TV shows have had a German Shepherd make an appearance? This is where you all come in.

Please make a post about wherever you have seen a German Shepherd in a film, TV show or anything else you can think of. And please include in your post a picture if you can. I would kinda like to use this thread to archive just how often we see GSD's in media (or certain visual arts, whatever you wanna call it).

Edit: Also doesn't need to be a "purebred", just a dog that appears to be a German Shepherd or mostly German Shepherd.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Pax the white gsd guide dog in the old detective series Longstreet. 

Here is the video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVuQQ0RnRfY


----------



## CountryGirl01 (Dec 10, 2014)

Mary Beth said:


> Pax the white gsd guide dog in the old detective series Longstreet.
> 
> Here is the video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVuQQ0RnRfY


Aha, I found a picture!








Thanks for posting that vid, I had never even heard of the tv show Longstreet before. Might have to watch it sometime, it looks pretty good.


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Sam, the German Shepherd in I Am Legend (Will Smith movie).

Somehow none of the zombie antics bother me, but I can't stand watching him kill his dog.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I dont remember Longstreet but will watch as soon as I can.I cant watch or wont watch I am legend b.c sam dies. I have seen Signs ,Mel Gibson where the two GSD's are both killed b/c aliens turn them aggressive. I now hate that movie. Love K-9 Cop ,K-911 as well as any Jerry Lee movie. I also liked the second Cats and Dogs movie starring a GSD (robotic though not real) and Delgado from Beverly Hills Chiuahau (also fake GSD). Only the first one,no GSd in the second. Obviously any Strongheart or Rin Tin Tin movie.In my mind I picture Chet the Dog from the Bernie and Chet series by Spencer Quinn as a while big GSD w/ one black ear. Eh his profile and erect ears on the book covers definitely could be GSD.


----------



## charger (Jan 29, 2008)

WIBackpacker said:


> Sam, the German Shepherd in I Am Legend (Will Smith movie).
> 
> Somehow none of the zombie antics bother me, but I can't stand watching him kill his dog.


I know, I was pretty upset when they showed him laying on the ground, and then when Will Smith had to kill him.
When they showed him driving the next day and looking at the empty passenger seat.


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

Rin Tin Tin Fort Apache
Littlest Hobo
Roy Rodgers Wonder Dog Bullet
Hogan's Heroes


----------



## Nynole1 (Dec 21, 2013)

WIBackpacker said:


> Sam, the German Shepherd in I Am Legend (Will Smith movie).
> 
> Somehow none of the zombie antics bother me, but I can't stand watching him kill his dog.


This.

Let's not forget the alien movie Signs. 

Basically, every time you see a GSD in a movie, its going to die. Pisses me off!


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

*GSD's in* ; Intensity , Ace of Hearts, Dog Boys; The Watchmen, The Company you Keep, Fringe, Supernatural, The Last Ship, Planet of the Apes, Cabin in the Woods and more.


Tony Nikl doing prep work for Cabin in the Woods

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTE9a-CDJzg


Solo, top K9 Actor

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9YrOhT--38


Kim


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

And the "Interview" , Tony & Kel (Kelevra)











Kim


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

I love the K-9 movie with Jerry-Lee in it, it's so cheesy 80's but I just can't get enough of watching that dog. Why do they always have to kill GSDs in most movies they're in, The Hills Have Eyes, Dreamcatcher, I Am Legend, …


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

astrovan2487 said:


> I love the K-9 movie with Jerry-Lee in it, it's so cheesy 80's but I just can't get enough of watching that dog. Why do they always have to kill GSDs in most movies they're in, The Hills Have Eyes, Dreamcatcher, I Am Legend, …


K9 movies are great .Love jerry Lee.


----------



## CountryGirl01 (Dec 10, 2014)

So far so good, I do wish you guys would post more pictures though rather than leaving it all up to me 


I could only find a vague picture of one GSD from the movie Signs sadly.








From the movie K-9, I like the expression on this dog's face.








And this is a promotional picture of the 1924 silent film "The Love Master" starring Strongheart (left) and co-starring Lady Jule (right)











Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> In my mind I picture Chet the Dog from the Bernie and Chet series by Spencer Quinn as a while big GSD w/ one black ear. Eh his profile and erect ears on the book covers definitely could be GSD.











Yeah I can see it too, maybe not a lot of GSD but it does looks like there is some in there.


Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> I also liked the second Cats and Dogs movie starring a GSD (robotic though not real) and Delgado from Beverly Hills Chihuahua (also fake GSD). Only the first one, no GSD in the second.


They did employ puppets and CGI for a lot of scenes in these films but they also used real dogs too.

Cats & Dogs: The Revenge of Kitty Galore









Beverly Hills Chihuahua


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

We watched Step Dogs a while back. I thought it was a GSD but after watching the movie I think it is an old Mallie. 

Cute family movie. Typical plot. Nice dogs.

Step Dogs Movie Poster - Internet Movie Poster Awards Gallery


----------



## CountryGirl01 (Dec 10, 2014)

HOBY said:


> Rin Tin Tin Fort Apache
> Littlest Hobo
> Roy Rodgers Wonder Dog Bullet
> Hogan's Heroes


Rin Tin Tin from the show Adventures of Rin Tin Tin









London from the Littlest Hobo television show.








Bullet from the tv series The Roy Rogers Show








And Hogans Heroes.... man I can't believe I forgot about that show. There were tons of German Shepherds in there!


----------



## GSDream (Jun 25, 2015)

WIBackpacker said:


> Sam, the German Shepherd in I Am Legend (Will Smith movie).
> 
> Somehow none of the zombie antics bother me, but I can't stand watching him kill his dog.


+ 1000 to this! Heartbreaking


----------



## GSDream (Jun 25, 2015)

I enjoyed several TV series as a kid, not sure if they were screened all over though? Here are some links in lieu of pics 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Katts_and_Dog

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kelly_(Australian_TV_series)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inspector_Rex

Has anyone else watched any of these?

I love GSDs in movies too, but I can't stand the whole 'fake paw' thing where they make these smart, beautiful dogs do dumb, childish things  A prime example is the Finding Rin Tin Tin movie (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Finding_Rin_Tin_Tin)

On a slightly related note, who's read 'War Dog' by Damien Lewis? ([ame]http://www.amazon.co.uk/War-Dog-no-mans-land-puppy-skies/dp/0751552755[/ame]) Now there's material for an incredible GSD movie!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I believe thats James cameron shepherd in the first terminator. They say there is a german shepherd in every terminator movie.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

The Bionic Women series with actress lindsey wagner has Max a Million the bionic german shepherd in some of the series. Thats who we named our dog Max after


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

I loved all those movies. I was at the local grocery store with Xerxes and a kid got out of a car and saw him and said," DAD.DAD. Look, a german shepherd just like in that show Cops." LOL So I guess the show Cops.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Great thread!!! Cant wait to watch some of these shows we did not yet see. Last summer we bought all the bionic woman series just for the max the german shepherd my daughter obsessed with jamie the bionic woman!!! Alpha dogs have lots of german shepherd and mals on it can be found on google play or nat geo wild!!!







Bionic woman and max


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

TV ACRES: Dogs > German Shepherd > Chinook as White Shadow (Walt Disney's Corky and White Shadow)

Used to watch this show when I was a kid.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

TV ACRES: Dogs > German Shepherd > Blaze as Rebel (The Adventures of Champion)
Here's another one I remember!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

TV ACRES: Dogs > German Shepherd > Larry (The **** Van **** Show)

Last one from the **** VanDyke show!


----------



## HOBY (Aug 12, 2013)

*Gsd heroes in plastic*

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru.../408002-our-gsd-heroes-plastic-1950s-60s.html

Please page down

Thanks for the memories CountryGirl


----------



## CountryGirl01 (Dec 10, 2014)

From the movie The Hills Have Eyes









From the movie Hours..... starring Paul Walker 








Another GSD cameo, this one from the film Valkyrie








From the film The Silent Code, to my knowledge this is not a particularly famous GSD.









This project has really opened up my eyes, there are a lot more films and tv shows with Germans Shepherds in them than I had originally thought lol


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Funny, no one has mentioned 'Kick A$$', played by Eisenhower.


----------



## LesterH (Sep 4, 2015)

Not a TV Show or Film, but the new Fallout 4 videogame is going to have an invincible German Shepherd!


----------



## robt555 (Jun 12, 2002)

Sirius from 1974. Haven't been able to find it on DVD


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

dogma13 said:


> TV ACRES: Dogs > German Shepherd > Larry (The **** Van **** Show)
> 
> Last one from the **** VanDyke show!


Hahahah his name got censored!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

The Littlest Hobo.
The Littlest Hobo | Dog Actors


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

WIBackpacker said:


> Sam, the German Shepherd in I Am Legend (Will Smith movie).
> 
> Somehow none of the zombie antics bother me, but I can't stand watching him kill his dog.


I refuse to see that movie because I know that's coming. I can't do it.

My husband and I spent some time catching up on SVU seasons 13-16 on Netflix, and we noticed a ton of GSDs in the search scenes all of a sudden. I don't remember them being there in earlier seasons.


----------



## CountryGirl01 (Dec 10, 2014)

LesterH said:


> Not a TV Show or Film, but the new Fallout 4 videogame is going to have an invincible German Shepherd!


Glad you mentioned it! I know I'm personally looking forward to the release of that game myself 

Here's a pic of the German Shepherd that's in the upcoming video game Fallout 4.








Apparently this Dog was modeled after a German Shepherd named "River" which belongs to said video game's Lead Level Designer.


To me only one other video game comes to mind that features a German Shepherd: Call Of Duty Ghosts.








In the campaign the dog in your group is named "Riley" but in multiplayer you get your own copy of the dog along with anybody else that decides to have one too (via customization).


Apparently "Riley" was modeled after many German Shepherds, here is two pics of one of the Shepherds used to model Riley; this dog's name is Ruger.

















If there's any other video games that features a German Shepherd (even for a brief moment) post it here please. I am sure there are many more but I cannot recall any at the moment


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Our dogs are in a lot of TV shows. They call us every time they need a dog. You can see our dogs in shows like Panic 9-1-1. Here is a list (although we have not listed the last few yet, one of them is for a TV show starting this fall) of TV shows our dogs have been in:
Johnson-Haus TV and Movie Credits


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

This link has a list of about 80 GSD movies: 
German Shepherds In Movies


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Have not watched emerald city but planning to catch up. The new Toto a German Shepherd and looks like a west German showline. https://www.google.com/search?q=the...AUICSgB&biw=414&bih=628#imgrc=4iG9KhhlLsRoqM:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=6WgvCprJLkw


----------



## brightspot (Apr 18, 2013)

Debanneball said:


> Funny, no one has mentioned 'Kick A$$', played by Eisenhower.


Nice! The real Eisenhower and my GSD, Wylie, as Eisenhower last Halloween.


----------



## brightspot (Apr 18, 2013)

Katts and Dog was rebranded as Rin Tin Tin K9 Cop. My hubby's favorite!


----------



## LoboFloppyEars (Oct 15, 2016)

Surprised people haven't brought up video games a whole lot.

Unfortunately, dogs are generally negatively portrayed for the most part in video games. All the stereotypical "aggressive" breeds are typically in video games and are usually portrayed as enemies.

Wolfenstein 3D for example, German Shepherds are enemies. Can't find a picture that isn't graphic so I can't show an example here for those unfamiliar.

In Final Fantasy VI the dogs shown are Dobermans and they are used in both positive and negative portrayals. For example all enemy dogs are Dobermans. One of the characters named Shadow, has a Doberman named Interceptor. Shadow claims the dog "eats strangers" but during fight scenes in the game, the dog will show up and block enemy attacks during low health situations and will deliver and extremely devastating attack to the enemies. It's almost ridiculous how overpowered Interceptor is.










In the Call of Duty series, you see German Shepherds used as enemies. They charge you and will rip off your throat in the single player missions. 









In Multiplayer, they come as a killestreak which for those unfamiliar, means if you get a certain number of kills in a row without dying, you get a pack of German Shepherds to attack the enemy team as a reward. If they are friendly, they are black and tan, if they are enemy, they are all black.










In Call of Duty Ghosts, you have a friendly dog named Riley who you can play as in the Single Player Campaign. Riley is also a killstreak reward in the multiplayer who will guard you and attack enemies who get nearby you and when you get killed, will charge halfway through the map and avenge you therefore killing any enemy in sight.










In Fallout 4, you have a German Shepherd companion named Dogmeat. Yeah weird name, but that's his name. He can find items, enemies, and can retrieve items. At some point in the story he helps you track down the location to a villain. He attacks and bites enemies. Against human and humanoid enemies he bites and holds an enemie's arm like a protection trained dog and when said enemy is low in health he will rip enemy's throat out. There are enemy dogs in the game, some which are mutated looking dogs, others which are Rottweilers and a fighting breed not allowed to be mentioned.










In The Witcher 3 Wild Hunt, dogs come in all breeds but enemy dogs are either mixed breeds or Rottweilers.

As much as I like video games, I do wish they weren't portrayed as enemies so often. Especially when some of my favorite breeds often fall victim to that like GSDs and Rotties.


----------



## brightspot (Apr 18, 2013)

Look at this lovey black GSD. He is from the 1931 German movie "M". The character is pretending to be blind to help catch a murderer. The other picture is of some search GSDs, also after the murderer.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I've seen M. And I believe the dog Rex in some really old black and white detective film. Also liked k-9, at least the dog's part! Love the shark music, LOL!!!

There was a GSD in the first Halloween. Of course it got killed. 

I didn't see Intensity. I read it. Terrifying book, but I think it was dobermans in the book. Now I don't want to see the movie. I don't want to see a GSD being a bad-guy's dog. Even if it is silly.


----------



## Gatorsnaps (May 3, 2017)

Some of the Elder Scrolls games have German Shepherds - Specifically Oblivion 










Haunting Ground had a white GSD named Hewie - Who was the main characters companion and not evil (yay) 










Fable 3 had a GSD - not sure if that one got mentioned yet. There are also a bunch of GSD mods for the Sims 3, Stardew Valley, Minecraft. Oh! and things like Nintendogs, Dog Island, and a few other "pretend to raise and train dogs!" simulation type games.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

thorn from the lost boys


----------



## giebel (Jul 28, 2016)

This a fun post !!! Two of my favorite GSD TV Shows. First from my childhood is "Run Joe Run" It came out in the 70's( USA) and it was modeled on the fugitive tv series. It was about a GSD name Joe who was wrongly accused of murder and his former military K9 handler was always trying to keep him from being captured ,the dog did Lassie like rescues and solved crimes at the same time running from the law.(lol). The end of each episode the handler would shout out"Run Joe Run". You can find a few episodes on ebay but it's beside me why no one has released this vintage series or made a remake. They would make a million. I would try to post some episodes I have on video, otherwise you tube a few episodes. I used to go to German School on Saturday mornings and even though I missed out on watching all the morning cartoons when i got home from school this show was on in the afternoons and was the highlight of my weekend.

Second fave is Inspector Rex/ Kommisar Rex( an Austrian series)from 94- 2004 Awesome show that was on for quite a few seasons( got the box dvd set ( in german with english subtitles)on ebay make sure your dvd player is pal compatibile otherwise it wont work on US region dvd players) and the show was very popular in Australia too.


----------



## Kyrielle (Jun 28, 2016)

CountryGirl01 said:


> Glad you mentioned it! I know I'm personally looking forward to the release of that game myself
> 
> Here's a pic of the German Shepherd that's in the upcoming video game Fallout 4.
> 
> ...


Dogmeat is the best.  Quit using Piper as a follower and ended up taking the dog everywhere with me. His random alerts to ammo/food and retrieving weapons on the fly is very nice.

I gave him welding goggles, a red bandanna, and a teddy bear (which he will periodically take out and shake while standing still and cycling through idle animations). Eventually I added a mod that gave him a Nuka-Cola backpack. Just awesome all the way around.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Not exactly a movie or t.v. show but I like the white GSD in this comic strip 
Widdershins by Kate Ashwin for May 10, 2017 | Read Comic Strips at GoComics.com


----------

